# looking for Cello music, Allegro and very dynamic



## Caliope (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi 

I recently heard some Cello music that was really incredible but I dont know the piece. It was a bit like the Prelude to Bach's Cello suite no. 1 but with the metronome cranked up to 11 - very allegro but also incredibly smooth, almost to the point of slurred together. The sound was giant and wide open, and it hit like an anvil dropped off a building. I could barely breathe. And it was VERY dynamic with most of the piece in the baritone and bass octaves and only about 10% on the higher pitched end.

Does anybody have any ideas of what this might be? I really want to buy this or something similar. It was like flying


----------



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

Caliope said:


> Hi
> 
> I recently heard some Cello music that was really incredible but I dont know the piece. It was a bit like the Prelude to Bach's Cello suite no. 1 but with the metronome cranked up to 11 - very allegro but also incredibly smooth, almost to the point of slurred together. The sound was giant and wide open, and it hit like an anvil dropped off a building. I could barely breathe. And it was VERY dynamic with most of the piece in the baritone and bass octaves and only about 10% on the higher pitched end.
> 
> Does anybody have any ideas of what this might be? I really want to buy this or something similar. It was like flying


hmmm... just cello, no other instruments? I wonder if it could have been another one of Bach's cello suites (I *adore *his cello suites!)-- he wrote a total of six.

I'm going to assume it was a more traditional piece-- would you happen to know if it was in a major or minor key? Also, roughly how long was the piece and was it just one piece or was it in a certain number of movements?

~josh


----------

